# FET with donor eggs - any others out there?



## Mitch1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi, I have just had my first egg donor cycle - BFN - and am thinking about my 9 frosties.
My first reaction is to be quite dispondent about a FET treatment as my clinic (Altra Vita in Moscow) quotes 25% success rate with frosties (fresh is 58%)
However, having read some of the threads on here I am feeling heartened to give it my best shot, but I was just wondering if any of the successes I have read were with donor eggs?
My reason for asking is that I am wondering if I am less likely to be successful with frosties than someone using their own eggs - my body having rejected the donor eggs once, aren't they just going to do this again?? For normal IVF you are using your own eggs so this shouldn't be a factor.

I would be very interested to hear from any ladies who have FET experience with donor eggs.

Thanks
Mitch x


----------



## DancingGirl (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi everyone!  I am new to this site and from what I have seen so far it is brilliant to be able to share my frustrations, heartache, etc with people who are going through the same experiences as myself.

I too have had 3 attempts of IVF using donor eggs - as you probably guessed, they have all failed.  The last attempt was the middle of September and feelings are still very raw.  I have got 2 frozen embryos that my husband and I and thinking of using probably February time (they are in Spain) and I too would be very interested to hear of people's past experiences.

Would appreciate any info.

Regards.


----------



## gillyc (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi Mitch & Dancing Girl

Just wanted to let you know that I am 46 years old and currently 30weeks pregnant from FET in March this year using donor eggs (unknown donor 34 years old).  

We have been through nearly 8 years of treatment - our first IVF with my own eggs gave a BFP but miscarried at 9 weeks, and then had a further 5 goes at IVF before giving up and going on the donor register.  After a 2 year wait we found a suitable donor and went ahead in Jan 2004 but got a negative result - five embryos were suitable for freezing.  Felt really depressed after that treatment and more or less decided to forget it and move on.  We moved house and completely changed our lifestyle in preparation for life without children.  The clinic wrote to us at the beginning of this year to remind us that the embryos were still on ice and we decided to go for FET just to get it over with to be honest - never any hope that it could work.  No-one was more surprised that me that we got a BFP after the 2WW and then saw a brilliant little heartbeat at 7 weeks.  Have had a few more ups and downs since then, but we're still hanging in there and hoping to deliver on due date 1/1/06 (still can't believe it and keeping fingers crossed).

But really wanted you to know that FET with donor eggs can really work - strangely when you least expect it.

Best of luck and    vibes to you both.

Gillyc


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi

I am also having FET with donor eggs in Spain- I have 9 frosties waiting for me, and I hope to go over for another ET in early December. I am very pleased about this but more scared than ever. I would be interested to find out statistics from Spain espec IVI Barcelona, and peoples experiences.  I thought after my last BFN in September that my best chance had gone- super duper embryos and super duper lining. However I understand that many people do have BFP's from FET, so , here's hoping.

Thought I knew everything about IVF, but here I am , a FET virgin!


roze xxx


----------

